# Gps Mount



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

DW got me a Magellan 4250 for Christmas. As I was reviewing mounting locations I made up my mind I was NOT going to suction cup it to the window. I am concerned about attracting the wrong kind of attention with the mount. I bought this mount . After a little trimming with a razor blade, I mounted the 3m self adhesive mount under the dash. I am left handed so the location is out of the way and very functional for me.

Pictures:


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice!!! Looks like a good Christmas in the Law house.

Tony


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice job Jon. Nice location for your left hand also. I stick mine in a small square hole just below the radio. Fits perfect.

Leon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey! I like that!

My gps bugs me cause I have it on a bean bag mount on the dash or the seat next to me...It is either a pain to program, or it limits my visibility...

Thanks for the idea~


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

With those mods do u still get a good sat signal?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thought about putting mine there...but then it is out of reach of DW. When we are together in the TV, she can control the MP3's...Phone...etc. and leave the driving to me.

I've placed our (Nuvi 660) on the winshield in the middle. Just drove home from Seattle (4hr) and it was great. (we were in the Volvo...but still had it in the middle)


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We purchased a Garmin Nuvi 350 for our Christmas gift. Sherry mounted it on the dash, directly over the A/C and radio controls. It does not block my view of the road, I can see it if I want/need to, and Sherry can operate the controls while I drive.

This toy is freakin' amazing. Now I have two women tellling me where to go!









The voice in the Garmin also gets frustrated with me. When I make a wrong turn, it says "recalculating..." in a somewhat "annoyed" voice.

I make wrong turns just to get a rise out of her...


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

mike said:


> With those mods do u still get a good sat signal?


I have only had the GPS a short time although it works just fine sitting in the seat next to me. The sat connectivity on this unit is far better than my 5 year old hand held GPS.

I still have the option of removing the unit from it's current location and handing it over the passenger or using the suction cup mount for rental cars etc. I have to agree with Dan, these things are amazing and I have to admit to making wrong turns to see it's reaction


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> With those mods do u still get a good sat signal?


With my Garmin Nuvi 660 I can get signal *INSIDE *my house. I know that sounds crazy...but it is true.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

3LEES said:


> We purchased a Garmin Nuvi 350 for our Christmas gift. Sherry mounted it on the dash, directly over the A/C and radio controls. It does not block my view of the road, I can see it if I want/need to, and Sherry can operate the controls while I drive.
> 
> This toy is freakin' amazing. Now I have two women tellling me where to go!
> 
> ...


If you find Jill is to much for you it can be changed to Jack.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> The voice in the Garmin also gets frustrated with me. When I make a wrong turn, it says "recalculating..." in a somewhat "annoyed" voice.


Mine has an option to only speak directions. This stops her from the nagging stuff...


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

3LEES said:


> We purchased a Garmin Nuvi 350 for our Christmas gift. Sherry mounted it on the dash, directly over the A/C and radio controls. It does not block my view of the road, I can see it if I want/need to, and Sherry can operate the controls while I drive.
> 
> This toy is freakin' amazing. Now I have two women tellling me where to go!
> 
> ...


I have the Nuvi 350 as well and the DW got me the sand bag mount for Christmas which sits on the dash rather nicely. Now it dosen't block my view any more.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> We purchased a Garmin Nuvi 350 for our Christmas gift. Sherry mounted it on the dash, directly over the A/C and radio controls. It does not block my view of the road, I can see it if I want/need to, and Sherry can operate the controls while I drive.
> 
> This toy is freakin' amazing. Now I have two women tellling me where to go!
> 
> ...


I have the Nuvi 350 as well and the DW got me the sand bag mount for Christmas which sits on the dash rather nicely. Now it dosen't block my view any more.

Ed
[/quote]

Just ordered one from Amazon....$29 including shipping.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> With those mods do u still get a good sat signal?


With my Garmin Nuvi 660 I can get signal *INSIDE *my house. I know that sounds crazy...but it is true.
[/quote]
Same with my Garmin nuvi 680









Our Garmin Street Pilot crapped out a few months ago...thank goodness for an 4 year extended warranty with Best Buy...They replaced it with the nuvi 680 even though it is light years ahead of the Street Pilot that we had. We got lucky...I was later told that they usually only replace bad units with units containing comparable features. The S.P. was $999.99 4 years ago and the nuvi 680 sells for $899.99.

Best Buy claims that new technology doesn't cost as much now as it did 4 years ago, so we shouldn't have gotten such a nice upgraded unit. I said too bad! We spent over $1,000.00 originally (incl. warranty) to have the best and latest and that's what they should have replaced it with anyway. We also got them to throw in a sandbag mount cause we purchased one for the S.P.









Does anyone use MSN Direct?? Free 1 year subscription for Traffic, Weather, Movie Times and Gas Prices...I'm trying to get it to work on my nuvi and it's not. I've been on hold waiting for Garmin tech support for 27 minutes now...tick tick tick


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I've been on hold waiting for Garmin tech support for 27 minutes now...tick tick tick


And I would bet that your probably talking to India..."may I be pleased to help you?"


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

3LEES said:


> I've been on hold waiting for Garmin tech support for 27 minutes now...tick tick tick


And I would bet that your probably talking to India..."may I be pleased to help you?"
[/quote]
They picked up after 35 minutes on hold...luckily, I got a nice american speaking young man. After 1 1/2 hours on the phone with Garmin, my nuvi is in the car trying to acquire info from MSN network. I'll check it in an hour and see if it's updated itself. I really really hope that I don't have to call them back!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I've been on hold waiting for Garmin tech support for 27 minutes now...tick tick tick


And I would bet that your probably talking to India..."may I be pleased to help you?"
[/quote]
They picked up after 35 minutes on hold...luckily, I got a nice american speaking young man. After 1 1/2 hours on the phone with Garmin, my nuvi is in the car trying to acquire info from MSN network. I'll check it in an hour and see if it's updated itself. I really really hope that I don't have to call them back!
[/quote]

It updates the software/firmware OTA? Seems like a simple connection to a computers via a USB cable would be a lot faster...and you would know it was complete.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I've been on hold waiting for Garmin tech support for 27 minutes now...tick tick tick


And I would bet that your probably talking to India..."may I be pleased to help you?"
[/quote]
They picked up after 35 minutes on hold...luckily, I got a nice american speaking young man. After 1 1/2 hours on the phone with Garmin, my nuvi is in the car trying to acquire info from MSN network. I'll check it in an hour and see if it's updated itself. I really really hope that I don't have to call them back!
[/quote]

It updates the software/firmware OTA? Seems like a simple connection to a computers via a USB cable would be a lot faster...and you would know it was complete.
[/quote]
I tried that while I had Garmin on the phone. I did the program download and connected my nuvi to my computer with the usb cable...got a Connection Error when attempting to upload the updates...Seems like their server was having problems connecting with the internet??????

They told me to just plug the unit into the cig lighter and let it sit for an hour and see if it works. If not, they said to try to re do the WebUpdater later tonight when it's less busy


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> With those mods do u still get a good sat signal?


With my Garmin Nuvi 660 I can get signal *INSIDE *my house. I know that sounds crazy...but it is true.
[/quote]

Same here, with my Nuvi 660 I get a great signal inside my house and inside my vehicle while still inside the garage.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> With those mods do u still get a good sat signal?


With my Garmin Nuvi 660 I can get signal *INSIDE *my house. I know that sounds crazy...but it is true.
[/quote]

Same here, with my Nuvi 660 I get a great signal inside my house and inside my vehicle while still inside the garage.








[/quote]

I just LOVE it....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I asked Garmin how the nuvi got a signal indoors and they said that it has special software that can connect with satellites and that allows it to operate in most areas like garages and inside the home







Not sure, but he made it sound like it was only the nuvi that did this...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I asked Garmin how the nuvi got a signal indoors and they said that it has special software that can connect with satellites and that allows it to operate in most areas like garages and inside the home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever they are doing...they are doing it right. I have never lost sat signals when traveling.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I asked Garmin how the nuvi got a signal indoors and they said that it has special software that can connect with satellites and that allows it to operate in most areas like garages and inside the home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever they are doing...they are doing it right. I have never lost sat signals when traveling.
[/quote]

Well I have...prolly cause all you new GPS Yuppies are stealing all the signal trying to find the bathroom in your house with your Nuvi's....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I bought a Mio GPS and it is a nice unit for $150, 4 inch screen it even has the red light cameras on it and it warned me of cameras that have not been installed even though the intersection is slated for a camera soon. The new receiver and antenna technology is out of this world I can use anywhere in the house and it never looses a signal. It has a male voice and you are right it seem to get irritated when I don't got the way it says to go we all get a good laugh. In California it is against the law to put the GPS on a front or side window and this thing only comes with a suction cup mount so I just set it on the center console for now. I like the idea the person who started this thread did with his.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> I bought a Mio GPS and it is a nice unit for $150, 4 inch screen it even has the red light cameras on it and it warned me of cameras that have not been installed even though the intersection is slated for a camera soon. The new receiver and antenna technology is out of this world I can use anywhere in the house and it never looses a signal. It has a male voice and you are right it seem to get irritated when I don't got the way it says to go we all get a good laugh. In California it is against the law to put the GPS on a front or side window and this thing only comes with a suction cup mount so I just set it on the center console for now. I like the idea the person who started this thread did with his.


Sounds like a nice one Bill, especially for the price








I can't remember if mine has the red light camera locations on it...I'll have to take a look at it


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I bought a Mio GPS and it is a nice unit for $150, 4 inch screen it even has the red light cameras on it and it warned me of cameras that have not been installed even though the intersection is slated for a camera soon. The new receiver and antenna technology is out of this world I can use anywhere in the house and it never looses a signal. It has a male voice and you are right it seem to get irritated when I don't got the way it says to go we all get a good laugh. In California it is against the law to put the GPS on a front or side window and this thing only comes with a suction cup mount so I just set it on the center console for now. I like the idea the person who started this thread did with his.


Sounds like a nice one Bill, especially for the price








I can't remember if mine has the red light camera locations on it...I'll have to take a look at it
[/quote]

If you don't have it on your GPS it can easily be added. I like the Garmin much better and I will buy one next and that weather and road conditions feature is really nice. A couple of things I wish my GPS did was say the street names and have a female voice, I think the TOM TOM is a good GPS too but have never used one.

I'm glad you got such a nice replacement GPS for what you paid for the other one you deserve it, plus your dollar was worth more than. I hope you get everything working right soon and have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I can't remember if mine has the red light camera locations on it...I'll have to take a look at it


You have to d/l and then install those POI's.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I can't remember if mine has the red light camera locations on it...I'll have to take a look at it


You have to d/l and then install those POI's.
[/quote]
download what though?? Is there a garmin upgrade that I have to buy? If so, I'll take my chances


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I can't remember if mine has the red light camera locations on it...I'll have to take a look at it


You have to d/l and then install those POI's.
[/quote]
download what though?? Is there a garmin upgrade that I have to buy? If so, I'll take my chances








[/quote]

No...the POI's are 3rd party. Google them and you'll find a lot of them.


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

I got a Tom Tom from Santa (DW) this Christmas. I get the signal in my house also.

I was not crazy about the suction cup mount that came with it and ordered a different mount from ProClip that will mount it right next to the radio in our Yukon. Good visibility without having to take your eyes off the road. Hopefully I will get it today or Monday.

I think I will use the suction cup mount in my work truck.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

hi all, I was on Ebay the other day looking for stuff and came across a mount that uses the vents in the dash.








does anybody have or seen one like this? It did list them for Garmin GPS's. I got a 660 for chistmas


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BJ & Stan said:


> I got a Tom Tom from Santa (DW) this Christmas. I get the signal in my house also.
> 
> I was not crazy about the suction cup mount that came with it and ordered a different mount from ProClip that will mount it right next to the radio in our Yukon. Good visibility without having to take your eyes off the road. Hopefully I will get it today or Monday.
> 
> I think I will use the suction cup mount in my work truck.


Have a URL for the site you got the mount?


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

The site for ProClip is

www.proclipusa.com

There appears to be several mounting options for every vehicle.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What I'm looking for is a mount that can be attached next to the stereo and then can be swung over to actually cover the stereo. I don't have a need to see the stereo when I drive (controls are on the wheel) and the logical place would be right there. It is just below the dash (so bad guys wouldn't see it) and it is close to the 12v power.

If anyone has seen something like this...please let me know


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What I'm looking for is a mount that can be attached next to the stereo and then can be swung over to actually cover the stereo. I don't have a need to see the stereo when I drive (controls are on the wheel) and the logical place would be right there. It is just below the dash (so bad guys wouldn't see it) and it is close to the 12v power.
> 
> If anyone has seen something like this...please let me know


http://www.navigadget.com/index.php/2007/0...-cassette-deck/


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> What I'm looking for is a mount that can be attached next to the stereo and then can be swung over to actually cover the stereo. I don't have a need to see the stereo when I drive (controls are on the wheel) and the logical place would be right there. It is just below the dash (so bad guys wouldn't see it) and it is close to the 12v power.
> 
> If anyone has seen something like this...please let me know


http://www.navigadget.com/index.php/2007/0...-cassette-deck/
[/quote]

SOOO close....but I don't have a cassette deck in my stereo. But that is exactly the look I want.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here's a link for a vent mount Clicky Here

But, I'm all about that cassette mount! Now that's a great idea!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What I'm looking for is a mount that can be attached next to the stereo and then can be swung over to actually cover the stereo. I don't have a need to see the stereo when I drive (controls are on the wheel) and the logical place would be right there. It is just below the dash (so bad guys wouldn't see it) and it is close to the 12v power.
> 
> If anyone has seen something like this...please let me know


http://www.navigadget.com/index.php/2007/0...-cassette-deck/
[/quote]

SOOO close....but I don't have a cassette deck in my stereo. But that is exactly the look I want.
[/quote]
did you check out ProClip??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Here's a link for a vent mount Clicky Here
> 
> But, I'm all about that cassette mount! Now that's a great idea!!


sure...rub it in will ya!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> did you check out ProClip??


Yes, I did. However, I've used thoese vent clips before and actually broke a vent fin trying to get it out. I was not happy! They also tend to move with the vent (both up/down and side-to-side)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> did you check out ProClip??


Yes, I did. However, I've used thoese vent clips before and actually broke a vent fin trying to get it out. I was not happy! They also tend to move with the vent (both up/down and side-to-side)
[/quote]
So...you don't recommend the vent clips I take it??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> did you check out ProClip??


Yes, I did. However, I've used thoese vent clips before and actually broke a vent fin trying to get it out. I was not happy! They also tend to move with the vent (both up/down and side-to-side)
[/quote]
So...you don't recommend the vent clips I take it??








[/quote]

Not unless you want to do some mods to your TV vents.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> What I'm looking for is a mount that can be attached next to the stereo and then can be swung over to actually cover the stereo. I don't have a need to see the stereo when I drive (controls are on the wheel) and the logical place would be right there. It is just below the dash (so bad guys wouldn't see it) and it is close to the 12v power.
> 
> If anyone has seen something like this...please let me know


http://www.navigadget.com/index.php/2007/0...-cassette-deck/
[/quote]
So Lee.......

How do you think I could order one of these cassette mounts??? Everything in in Chinese


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> What I'm looking for is a mount that can be attached next to the stereo and then can be swung over to actually cover the stereo. I don't have a need to see the stereo when I drive (controls are on the wheel) and the logical place would be right there. It is just below the dash (so bad guys wouldn't see it) and it is close to the 12v power.
> 
> If anyone has seen something like this...please let me know


http://www.navigadget.com/index.php/2007/0...-cassette-deck/
[/quote]
So Lee.......

How do you think I could order one of these cassette mounts??? Everything in in Chinese








[/quote]

caveat emptor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What I'm looking for is a mount that can be attached next to the stereo and then can be swung over to actually cover the stereo. I don't have a need to see the stereo when I drive (controls are on the wheel) and the logical place would be right there. It is just below the dash (so bad guys wouldn't see it) and it is close to the 12v power.
> 
> If anyone has seen something like this...please let me know


http://www.navigadget.com/index.php/2007/0...-cassette-deck/
[/quote]
So Lee.......

How do you think I could order one of these cassette mounts??? Everything in in Chinese








[/quote]

caveat emptor
[/quote]
Isn't everything made in China??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Isn't everything made in China??


"made from" is WAY different then "sold from".


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Isn't everything made in China??


"made from" is WAY different then "sold from".
[/quote]
I wasn't looking to BUY it there, just wondering if Lee knew how to find it somewhat a bit more locally.
You're just jealous cause you don't have a cassette player


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Isn't everything made in China??


"made from" is WAY different then "sold from".
[/quote]
I wasn't looking to BUY it there, just wondering if Lee knew how to find it somewhat a bit more locally.
You're just jealous cause you don't have a cassette player








[/quote]


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We got the nuvi 660 is anyone going to keep up with the traffic. Is it better where u are. It seems in Chicago there is traffic everywhere so its pretty useless but if it works on the road when camping it might be worth the sixty dollars?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mike said:


> We got the nuvi 660 is anyone going to keep up with the traffic. Is it better where u are. It seems in Chicago there is traffic everywhere so its pretty useless but if it works on the road when camping it might be worth the sixty dollars?


did the 660 come with the free 1 year subscription with MSN traffic and weather? I want to know if anyone has had success getting it to work...I still cannot get mine to activate and it's ticking me off!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> We got the nuvi 660 is anyone going to keep up with the traffic. Is it better where u are. It seems in Chicago there is traffic everywhere so its pretty useless but if it works on the road when camping it might be worth the sixty dollars?


did the 660 come with the free 1 year subscription with MSN traffic and weather? I want to know if anyone has had success getting it to work...I still cannot get mine to activate and it's ticking me off!!








[/quote]

My 660 came with 3 months of free traffic. The 660 doesn't support the MSN feeds like weather and traffic (from Microsoft?), so ours (660) is different then yours.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Isn't everything made in China??


"made from" is WAY different then "sold from".
[/quote]
I wasn't looking to BUY it there, just wondering if Lee knew how to find it somewhat a bit more locally.
You're just jealous cause you don't have a cassette player








[/quote]

What. You dont like to travel


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Isn't everything made in China??


"made from" is WAY different then "sold from".
[/quote]
I wasn't looking to BUY it there, just wondering if Lee knew how to find it somewhat a bit more locally.
You're just jealous cause you don't have a cassette player








[/quote]

What. You dont like to travel








[/quote]
Thanks, but that's not the answer I was looking for









Guess I'll have to make my own... *sigh*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Isn't everything made in China??


"made from" is WAY different then "sold from".
[/quote]
I wasn't looking to BUY it there, just wondering if Lee knew how to find it somewhat a bit more locally.
You're just jealous cause you don't have a cassette player








[/quote]

What. You dont like to travel








[/quote]
Thanks, but that's not the answer I was looking for









Guess I'll have to make my own... *sigh*
[/quote]

Not so "you don't have a cassette deck" funny now is it?








Hahahahahah


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Just got the ProClip mount and had it mounted in less than 5 minutes. If I can find batteries for the camera I'll post a pic for ya'll.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BJ & Stan said:


> Just got the ProClip mount and had it mounted in less than 5 minutes. If I can find batteries for the camera I'll post a pic for ya'll.


Thanks...

Question...how easy can you take the clip out of the vent? I had issues with a vent type clip a few years ago, so I'm a bit leary of them now.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Isn't everything made in China??


"made from" is WAY different then "sold from".
[/quote]
I wasn't looking to BUY it there, just wondering if Lee knew how to find it somewhat a bit more locally.
You're just jealous cause you don't have a cassette player








[/quote]

What. You dont like to travel








[/quote]
Thanks, but that's not the answer I was looking for









Guess I'll have to make my own... *sigh*
[/quote]

Not so "you don't have a cassette deck" funny now is it?








Hahahahahah
[/quote]
ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> I bought a Mio GPS and it is a nice unit for $150, 4 inch screen it even has the red light cameras on it and it warned me of cameras that have not been installed even though the intersection is slated for a camera soon. The new receiver and antenna technology is out of this world I can use anywhere in the house and it never looses a signal. It has a male voice and you are right it seem to get irritated when I don't got the way it says to go we all get a good laugh. In California it is against the law to put the GPS on a front or side window and this thing only comes with a suction cup mount so I just set it on the center console for now. I like the idea the person who started this thread did with his.


Good ol' California. You gotta love a state that can find problems where there are none. With my SP C-330 on the suction cup, on the windshield, it blocks nothing but a view of 2" of hood and 2" of dash.

Sheesh. They probably have a rule that you have to wear an aluminum foil hat while programming it.

Sluggo


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Good ol' California. You gotta love a state that can find problems where there are none. Sheesh. They probably have a rule that you have to wear an aluminum foil hat while programming it.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

skippershe said:


> We got the nuvi 660 is anyone going to keep up with the traffic. Is it better where u are. It seems in Chicago there is traffic everywhere so its pretty useless but if it works on the road when camping it might be worth the sixty dollars?


did the 660 come with the free 1 year subscription with MSN traffic and weather? I want to know if anyone has had success getting it to work...I still cannot get mine to activate and it's ticking me off!!








[/quote]

Skipper, I got the Nuvi 680 with the MSN Direct service for Christmas and used it this past weekend taking my daughter to a soccer tournament in Fountain Valley. When I drove from Lancaster to the LA area it didn't work at first but after I left it on for the day it finally started working. Since your're already in the area where it's supposed to work I would think it should have already started. I did see a reset button on the side of the charger/FM receiver, maybe you could try that.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MJRey said:


> We got the nuvi 660 is anyone going to keep up with the traffic. Is it better where u are. It seems in Chicago there is traffic everywhere so its pretty useless but if it works on the road when camping it might be worth the sixty dollars?


did the 660 come with the free 1 year subscription with MSN traffic and weather? I want to know if anyone has had success getting it to work...I still cannot get mine to activate and it's ticking me off!!








[/quote]

Skipper, I got the Nuvi 680 with the MSN Direct service for Christmas and used it this past weekend taking my daughter to a soccer tournament in Fountain Valley. When I drove from Lancaster to the LA area it didn't work at first but after I left it on for the day it finally started working. Since your're already in the area where it's supposed to work I would think it should have already started. I did see a reset button on the side of the charger/FM receiver, maybe you could try that.
[/quote]
Thanks Mark,
I have tried leaving the unit on for a couple of hours in the cradle in the car with the key on accessory and still nothing.
I think I'll have to call Garmin again tomorrow.

One thing...do you think you could check your garmin unit for me and tell me if it has the same info?

Turn unit on and then Click on the little Wrench
Click on System and then click About
Can you please tell me what versions you have on everything?
I have Software Version 3.90
Audio version 1.80
GPS SW version 2.90
Bluetooth SW Version 2.80
GDB SW Version: N/A

It's the GDB part that may be the problem. I would like to compare what you have to see if mine should be working with what it's got in it. Just trying to troubleshoot









Other than this issue, I love my 680!

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have you installed the Garmin "WebUpdater" software?

Mine scanned my GPS...then reported back what needed to be upgraded. Very easy to use.


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Here is a pic of the proclip and tom tom mounted in our Yukon. The view is very good for the driver.

I don't know how easy it would be to remove the clip as it has tape on two sides. I don't mind the clip staying mounted in the vehicle.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BJ & Stan said:


> Here is a pic of the proclip and tom tom mounted in our Yukon. The view is very good for the driver.
> 
> I don't know how easy it would be to remove the clip as it has tape on two sides. I don't mind the clip staying mounted in the vehicle.


Do you have a larger picture?


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Hopefully this will turn out.










I can't seem to get a larger pic to post.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BJ & Stan said:


> Hopefully this will turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please give us (me) a review after you've used this for a week or two. Thanks!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I asked Garmin how the nuvi got a signal indoors and they said that it has special software that can connect with satellites and that allows it to operate in most areas like garages and inside the home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our Street Pilot 7200 works in the house and the garage.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

BJ & Stan said:


> Hopefully this will turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


640x480 is a good size to use.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fl_diesel said:


> Hopefully this will turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


640x480 is a good size to use.
[/quote]

I just copied it from this site and pasted to my desktop. Then open the picture on computer. I was able to get the overall view I was looking for.


----------

